# My Patriotic Pit Bull



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

My Patriotic Pit Bull, Bodacious


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

aww its BoBo!! Hey sweetie! i remember when i first seen her. It was about a year ago on Cheryl's forum


----------



## Krystle_Ann (Apr 3, 2010)

love it <3 Happy 4th!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

So beautiful!


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

oh she is so pretty. happy 4th


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

What a regular Yankee Doodle Dandy, defender of freedom!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Awww she's gorgeous! Love her!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

That's my girl; she knows how to represent all that is good about this breed! I'm so proud of her!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

This breed belongs in our flag. Great pic!


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

american_pit13 said:


> This breed belongs in our flag. Great pic!


Holly, as you probably know, the American canine representative for the WW1 campaign was none other than the American Pit Bull Terrier whose slogan was, " I'm neutral, but not afraid of any of them"


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

This breed has represented our country more than any other breed of dog 

Its a shame the the people who write BSL can't take a second took look back into history and see what these dogs have represented and take time to think about the fact that they where once the public's most beloved breed. So obviously its not the breed itself that is flawed.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

american_pit13 said:


> This breed has represented our country more than any other breed of dog
> 
> Its a shame the the people who write BSL can't take a second took look back into history and see what these dogs have represented and take time to think about the fact that they where once the public's most beloved breed. So obviously its not the breed itself that is flawed.


Darn tootin'


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Super adorable pics.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

awesome pics


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

So beautiful!!!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Saint Francis said:


> Holly, as you probably know, the American canine representative for the WW1 campaign was none other than the American Pit Bull Terrier whose slogan was, " I'm neutral, but not afraid of any of them"



















*Sergeant Stubby was the first famous pit bull I ever read about. I thought it was so cool he was a war hero. I remember thinking "These dogs must be something really special." They certainly are!*


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> *Sergeant Stubby was the first famous pit bull I ever read about. I thought it was so cool he was a war hero. I remember thinking "These dogs must be something really special." They certainly are!*


Right on cue! I was hoping that someone computer literate would post a picture, nice work


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

She's looking great  Got to love patriotic pits lol


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

I love APBTs in red, white and blue THANKS!


----------

